# Local 773 info



## Janzen (May 12, 2013)

I just recently found out I was accepted into the apprenticeship program so apparently the interview went well :thumbup: . 

When you do the school portion of your apprenticeship, how do you go about earning money to pay bills etc? do most people use assistance programs like OSAP for College/University?


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Janzen said:


> I just recently found out I was accepted into the apprenticeship program so apparently the interview went well :thumbup: .
> 
> When you do the school portion of your apprenticeship, how do you go about earning money to pay bills etc? do most people use assistance programs like OSAP for College/University?


Mazeltov!

Welcome to the Brotherhood.

It should be a working apprenticeship - schooling and work at the same time - at least that is how it works in the states. In our local we pay the apprentices to go to school during the day.


----------



## newbi (Dec 17, 2011)

eejack said:


> Mazeltov!
> 
> Welcome to the Brotherhood.
> 
> It should be a working apprenticeship - schooling and work at the same time - at least that is how it works in the states. In our local we pay the apprentices to go to school during the day.


So if they go to school say 4 hrs a day, do they work only 4 hrs that day ?


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

newbi said:


> So if they go to school say 4 hrs a day, do they work only 4 hrs that day ?


Every local will be different, but in my local the apprentices go to school one day a week and are paid for that day by the local.


----------



## J.Dunner (Apr 21, 2013)

eejack said:


> Every local will be different, but in my local the apprentices go to school one day a week and are paid for that day by the local.


Same here.


----------



## Blxre (Jul 15, 2013)

How long did it take for them to let you know you had an interview, and how did they notify you, and then same again for when you were accepted. What did you wear to the interview and what were the questions like??

Thanks for looking! And congrats on getting in!


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Congratulations from a former Riverside citizen.


----------

